
Stanford Teaches Self Driving De Lorean to Drive - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/10/stanford-teaches-a-self-driving-delorean-to-drift/
======
ChuckMcM
Clearly this was a bit click baity (back to the future day etc) but it raised
an interesting question for me which was this, "If a self driving car can
achieve maximum performance, does a police officer have any chance of catching
them if driving manually?"

Think about that for a moment, sort of robot car meets Transporter. So often
high speed chases end in disaster, but if the car was driving could it make it
work? Could the bad guys then shoot at the following officers at their
leisure?

